# Info from/about Crete much appreciated



## Beetle777 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, brand new here and not used to posting!! I'll try not to make it too much of an essay...

I am on a Gap Year and seriously interested in heading to Crete. This may be for the length of a language course and therefore pretty temporary, or for a fairly sizeable chunk of the year depending on the availability of suitable accomodation/work out of season... I am not a complete alien to Greece as I spent the summer as an aupair in Athens/Porto Rafti, but I can't afford say no to any help where future plans of this kind are concerned! I have also hit a couple of frustrating brick walls which have somewhat hindered my progress!

My main queries are as follows:

1) I understand that the University of Crete offers 'Greek as a foreign language' lessons, but the university website is under construction and I cannot view it! Does anyone have any of the university's contact details and/or information about the course?

2) Do you think pursuing the above option is the best way of finding consistent and fairly long term language tuition, or is hunting out a reliable local tutor a better bet?

3) I feel like I have looked at every site that comes up for a search with the tags living/renting/working/jobsin Crete etc. etc. etc. but all of the forums/classifieds pages seem to be empty or last posted in some time in 2007! Do you know of any useful resources I might have missed?

Any information you can offer would be much appreciated, many thanks


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, in order....

1. found a link that will be useful for you : 

Learning Languages - Learning Greek as a foreign language - University of Crete

and it says 

"University of Crete 

The Laboratory of Intercultural and Migration Studies operates in the University of Crete implementing the project of Educating the Greeks of Diaspora, “Pedia Omogenon”. The specific programme aims to continue, develop and promote the Greek language and culture, to primary and secondary students of Greek origin, who live and study abroad, as well as non-Greek speaking students who want to learn the Greek language and become participants of the Greek culture. The final recipients of the products of the project, will be students and teachers of primary and secondary education both of Greek and non-Greek origin, who live and work abroad. 

Tel.: +30 28310 77605 - 77635- 77624 - 77599 
Fax: +30 28310 77636 "

Not sure how good it is but that you can make further enquiries about. I have heard that the Government operated courses are not very good because they (in the past) have been overcrowded...but I think if you are going to come here anyway, then try it. I hear many things that are not always accurate and usually - like anything in life - its just a matter of opinion.

You can also make enquiries with the Greek Citizens Advice Centre Home Page and they can give you information about the free classes which are available to foreigners...

2. I personally think either private or group tuition at a Frontistiria (private school) would be better for you. The lessons can be expensive but I found a lovely school in a village called Armenoi which is near Hania and not too far off the beaten track depending on where you decide to live. The website for this is : 

Welcome to the Frontpage

To be honest though, there are many many private schools so you might be better deciding where you want to live and then asking local people where the schools are.... The average cost is anywhere between 10 euros and 20 euros per hour. Having said that the owner of the school you may enquiries with may offer a discount depending on whether you decide to take group classes or one-to-one or a combination of the two.

3. Useful resources are :

Living in Crete
The Cretan Vista Guide to living in North Western Crete
Explore Crete, guide for real Crete
Crete holiday guide - discover unspoilt Crete
Top 100 Cretan Travel Sites, Crete, Greece
InterKriti:Your gateway to Crete, Hotels & Apartments in Crete, Rent a Car, Travel Information, History & Culture of Crete, Sights...


Hope this helps. Need any more info? Drop me a line....

Good luck!


----------



## rob.gill (Oct 5, 2009)

Beetle777 said:


> Hi, brand new here and not used to posting!! I'll try not to make it too much of an essay...
> 
> I am on a Gap Year and seriously interested in heading to Crete. This may be for the length of a language course and therefore pretty temporary, or for a fairly sizeable chunk of the year depending on the availability of suitable accomodation/work out of season... I am not a complete alien to Greece as I spent the summer as an aupair in Athens/Porto Rafti, but I can't afford say no to any help where future plans of this kind are concerned! I have also hit a couple of frustrating brick walls which have somewhat hindered my progress!
> 
> ...


sorry i'm new too and might be in the wrong place
Hi there, we are new to the forum and would like a little help.

We are looking for a house/appartment to rent in Kos from the beginning of november for approx six months. We don't mind whereabouts in Kos we stay as we have our own transport.


----------

